# Co2 diffusing with low flow



## john arnold (29 May 2020)

Hello

on one of my tanks 40x40x40 cube I have co2 running with an oase filtosmart therm 100 might be 200, anyway all good but wanted to reduce flow for the Betta mainly, he is ok but would rather less flow, if i put on the spinner lily pipe, you know the one that looks weird amd reduces flow significantly, then the co2 bubbles would just flow upwards wouldn't they? Ive seen pro on utube do this and i can see the bubbles going straight up, this would be no good am i corrrect? I think i know the answer but just checking i am quite humble 🙂


----------



## Ed Wiser (29 May 2020)

The flow of the spin pipes pushes the water around the aquarium. 



Need it keep the plants from block flow too.


----------



## john arnold (29 May 2020)

Hi Ed

thanks but i know about these pipes  i have some buf my question was about the dispersion of the co2 around the tank, i got the multi directional spinner but it does not move the co2 bubbles i was wondering if even tho the bubbles go straight up do they still get absorbed into the water column


----------



## Ed Wiser (29 May 2020)

Mine go all around the tank that I use a spin pipe on.


----------



## john arnold (30 May 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> Mine go all around the tank that I use a spin pipe on.


do you have the multi directional one


----------



## Ed Wiser (30 May 2020)

I have the spin pipe it came with my ADA 150es.


----------



## john arnold (31 May 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> I have the spin pipe it came with my ADA 150es.


Dont know what that pipe is


----------



## john arnold (31 May 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> I have the spin pipe it came with my ADA 150es.


Oh ok i seen it now thats the pipe i used, it didnt move the co2 bubbles at all


----------



## john arnold (6 Jun 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> I have the spin pipe it came with my ADA 150es.


Hi

where did you place the diffuser in relation to the lily pipe so that it moved bubbles around ?


----------



## Ed Wiser (6 Jun 2020)

On this tank it is inline diffuser.


----------



## john arnold (6 Jun 2020)

Ed Wiser said:


> On this tank it is inline diffuser.


Oh ok, now i get it, didnt think it was possible


----------

